# DIY Wire Traces (stainless Steal)



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi,

I want to make some wire traces for ocean trolling(Mackeral, Tuna, etc ) and make traces as required on two week trip.
We lost a lot of pre-made lures with mono traces and I now want to make a selection of traces with quality wire and neat finish.
Can I get some ideas on want gear I need to buy and tips on putting it to gether.

Kind Regards

Eric


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Two ways you can do it.

1. get some single strand wire around the 40-60lb mark then take a look at this 




2. get a crimping tool, crimps and some multistrand wire and crimp up some traces


----------

